# Any minature pics?



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

No apricot, but I have an 11 week old cream female miniature.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh WOW shes beautiful awwwww love her  thanks for sharing that pic


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you kindly, she's just a little four pound ball of fluff, lol!
Your welcome!


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my miniature poodle puppy named Cardi. He's 5 months old this Friday.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww hes gorgeous too


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhh I could just squeeze him - Cardi is so cute - those eyes! beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

just curious - how much does he weigh?


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

He looks like a lil lamb bles him lol


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there, sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Currently Cardi weighs about 10 pounds. 

And pagen-poodle....that is so funny you say he looks like a little lamb. I have had sooooo many people tell me that, I'm starting to wonder. Haha. They say he's as soft as one too.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> He looks like a lil lamb bles him lol


A little black sheep you mean! LOL! Cute!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of our mini at 8 months old.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> Here is a picture of our mini at 8 months old.


Awwww bless what a cutie


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ShaneyRae - he is adorable!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Pamela said:


> ShaneyRae - he is adorable!


Thanks so much  We are proud.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

We do all his grooming ourselves. What do you all think? We doing ok??


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

He looks good to me.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He looks great to me! What a sweetheart!

I need to post some new pictures of Baxter. He is almost 6 months now...he is getting so big. He is about 9 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is our Miniature apricot Finnigan at 15 weeks (took these this morning while my daughter was getting ready for school.) He isn't brushed or groomed and is due for his bath, but he's terribly cute... 




















I'll be sure to snap more shots after his bath and brushing.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is sooo cute! I love the hairy look when they are little - they are like little stuffed animals come to life!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Pamela said:


> oh he is sooo cute! I love the hairy look when they are little - they are like little stuffed animals come to life!



Ya, he reminds me of a teddy bear, and his fur is so fluffy still, though, it's already starting to curl more and more. _*sad face*_ It gets so cold here, his baby fluff is going to be great for playing in the snow this winter :whoo:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

*Hopefully this works!*

Here is a picture of our mini...she is 3 yrs old and a bit chubby. Not huge but not exactly "trim" either. She is a big sweet heart and awesome with my kids...she loves children more than any dog I have ever seen. Her name is Heidi! She is 15 lbs, but I think that 13 would be a bit better, but no convincing her of that! Pardon her funny hair-do we keep the house warm but I hate to cut all their hair off so I keep the top knot and ear hair long. I will have to take more pics after I groom her, I am still learning!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she's a cutie. We have a mini that's about 18lb - she is chunckier than yours lol. Her littermate is 9 lbs. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Steph (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry not got an apricot but do own a 18 month black miniature.
Here is a photo when he just 6 weeks old and what he looks like now 
















Oh and please excuse the devil eyes in the second photo it was the flash!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Star is a 6 mth miniature apricot*

She is big for a miniature.

18lbs and tall.

Here is a photo of me holding her

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh131/thepicturesite/DSC09719-1.jpg?t=1237153020


----------

